# vertigo raceway status



## jep527

This forum is to let y'all know if we are opened or closed. We will let you know if we are rained out or if we are having a race. We will try to update daily. Also you can check out our website for more info. Thanks jerry. Vertigo


----------



## jasonwipf

so how are things looking for tuesday & wednesday. track dried out?


----------



## Hogster

jasonwipf said:


> so how are things looking for tuesday & wednesday. track dried out?


Track was good today. See ya'll there Tuesday Night!


----------



## jep527

Track was good today. So it should be fine Tuesday. Pending if it rains a lot. Will keep you posted. Should have the pa back up and running louder than ever with 4 speakers and 4 horns @ 250 watts of power.


----------



## jep527

So far track will be closed unless it drys out. But for now were closed tomm.


----------



## jep527

Pa system is up and running. Sounds great. You can hear it from the road. Track closed tomm.


----------



## troytyro

hows the track for sat


----------



## jep527

Don't know right now. But I do know that the track is flooded right now. I'm going to try to get it ready for sat. Friday will probally be closed.


----------



## kstoracing

Looks like Sunday would be a better day, that way the track can dry out on Sat. Have Vert. decided on which day they race? Sun or Tues? 

Sunday, I'd suggest.


----------



## jep527

I think we are going to do sat so both of us can be their. We will try it out for awhile and see how it goes. Then make some changes if need be. But we probally have some races on other days to mix it up.


----------



## jep527

We are going to pump the water out tonite so maybe tomm night we will be open. If not sat should be good.


----------



## kstoracing

You guys will be caring the Alpha Engines correct?


----------



## jep527

Yes. We are order a few on wed or Thursday. Which one were you wanting. Red green or orange head. I'm getting the green for 1/8 buggy.


----------



## Verti goat

WOO HOO, we're open!! Come out and play! Lights come on at dark. Might even throw an impromptu race if enough show up. We open tomorrow at 10.


----------



## jep527

Track is great. Everybody come on out sat will be perfect. Sunny


----------



## Labrat99

I'll be there tomorrow. Looking forward to a little practice.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Perfect. I have a Nova Plus 4 to break in. That's right, something other than a Max Power is going in my buggy.


----------



## darrenwilliams

New engine installed. Time to wake up the neighbors.


----------



## troytyro

i will be there around 3


----------



## cjtamu

Gonna head out there tomorrow morning. Anyone else going Sunday?


----------



## Hogster

I'll be going.. What time Vertigo open on Sunday, 11am?

Rob


----------



## jep527

Had a great day today. 29 people and got to drive my car. The mugen iss sweet. We open at 11 tomm til dark so come out before the rain comes back.


----------



## darrenwilliams

Great job getting the track ready to run after all this week's rain. Had a great time and the plus 4 is breaking in nicely. Time to change pipes and see if I can get some of these long tanks they are talking about.


----------



## killerkustoms

Get an EGC "exhaust gas cooler" will make a big difference on time, at least an extra minute. I have one on both vehicles and noticed immediate gains, just my opinion.

http://www.amainhobbies.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=exhaust+gas+cooler


----------



## mmorrow

Darren what pipe are you going to?


----------



## jep527

That egc is cool but does it work. It sounds like that magnet thing they sell for your car that saves gas. Lol but if it works I want one.


----------



## killerkustoms

jep527 said:


> That egc is cool but does it work. It sounds like that magnet thing they sell for your car that saves gas. Lol but if it works I want one.


Well Jerry it sounds like hype but it does work, not only does it deliver longer run times but it helps motor run better and easier tuning. I believe at the last Harc I noticed about a dozen cars running these things and at $16 not much to gamble with.


----------



## darrenwilliams

mmorrow said:


> Darren what pipe are you going to?


 I broke it in with a JP4 yesterday. I am going to try my TT2035 next week. Any suggestions?


----------



## mmorrow

I talked to the guy at Nova and he told me to get the 9901 nova pipe. That is what Drake is running. 
last night at Mikes Jeremy was able to run 10 and 1/2 mins per tank. He pitted at the 10:20 mark of a 20 min main. He had a JP-3 on it.


----------



## troytyro

i am going to try the novarossi Pipe/Header: 9901 / 41021
on my 21 plus 4, suppost to get great fuel mileage and power.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

track was good today! i ran for 10min and decided it was to cold for me and left


----------



## mmorrow

let me know when and where you can get the 9901 pipe.


----------



## Cassidy S.

Troy i am running the 2060 os speed on my plus 4 in my truggy and it has tons of power and great run time. There is a pipe that losi makes that is the exact same but way cheeper.


----------



## tarpon140

troytyro said:


> i am going to try the novarossi Pipe/Header: 9901 / 41021
> on my 21 plus 4, suppost to get great fuel mileage and power.


Troytyro has the right combo 9901/41021


----------



## mmorrow

anyone have a 9901 for sell


----------



## jep527

Another great day. Thanks to everyone that came out. Mondays we are closed. My mugen was running great today. We should be getting some alpha motors soon and some more mugen parts too. We are also taking preorders for amb clones at cost.


----------



## Smiley

Track was great today!


----------



## cjtamu

Derick, nice meeting you yesterday, track was a blast. Sorry I didn't get the B44 back out on the track, but Carl was really suffering with the cold and we had to bail. I'll make sure you get to run it next time I'm out.


----------



## troytyro

I lost a flywheel puller at Vertigo. Anybody see it.


----------



## Hogster

troytyro said:


> I lost a flywheel puller at Vertigo. Anybody see it.


I didn't see one near me. I left around 4pm.


----------



## darrenwilliams

troytyro said:


> I lost a flywheel puller at Vertigo. Anybody see it.


 Not just "A flywheel puller", Ken's flywheel puller. Now you are in trouble. lol


----------



## troytyro

:headknock


----------



## Verti goat

I didn't see it around anywhere. I'll keep an eye out for it though.


----------



## darrenwilliams

It is soooooooo gone


----------



## troytyro

:headknock


----------



## jep527

Didn't see the pulley anywhwere troy. The track should be open tomm. Call to make sure.


----------



## jep527

Track is open and the sun is out


----------



## Big Phil

How are things going over there?


----------



## racin_redneck

thinking about coming out tomorrow to break in a new motor, and try some different motor/pipe combinations. wish i could today, but gotta get a few tanks thru the motor first. Hell I need to get off the computer long enough to get over to Victory and pick up the moror, I love working from home, I get to go screw around just about whenever I want to.


----------



## jep527

Things are going good. A lot of work to keep this water off the track and dry. But its worth it. Even my wife got a car to toy around with. Soon the whole family will have one.


----------



## jep527

Track will probally be closed tomm but we will be working on it tomm to get it ready for sat. We should be getting some alpha engines in. 2 green heads and 1 red head. Still taking preoders for clone transponder.


----------



## darrenwilliams

How is the track looking for Saturday?


----------



## jep527

Water is off the track so we have to see how it drys out. Wind and sun will help out. So I will post in the morning if it is good. So its a sit and wait game. Rain sucks.


----------



## jep527

Trrack is open.


----------



## jep527

Track was great today. We open @ 11 tomm til dark. We finally got our alpha engines in today. They want last long. Will start to break mine in tomm. We put a sink at the end of the tower too. So come on out tomm for a good time.


----------



## Verti goat

Track is looking nice! Sun is out, bring your lady to celebrate Valentine's Day at Vertigo Raceway.

Today is the last day to preorder an AMB clone transponder at our introductory price.


----------



## jep527

Another great day vertigo. Wasn't fun for me breaking in a new alpha motor. Breakin sucks. But should have it running good soon. Still have 2 motors left.


----------



## Big Phil

Verti goat said:


> Track is looking nice! Sun is out, bring your lady to celebrate Valentine's Day at Vertigo Raceway.
> Today is the last day to preorder an AMB clone transponder at our introductory price.


 What's the price on those? They are the small ones I've seen right.


----------



## Merdith

*great sunday practice.*

Thanks for the practice day. Nice time. Finally some sun.....Get er done....


----------



## Verti goat

Big Phil said:


> What's the price on those? They are the small ones I've seen right.


The clones are going to be $75 when in stock. Just placed an order for 10 today so they should be in soon. Nice thing is they are smaller, use less power, and come with a lifetime warranty. They even have the same footprint to mount on the AMB tabs. Bad thing is the company is in the UK. They have been responsive to my inquiries though, so hopefully it's a good sign of their business.

I talked to AMB about the new hybrid transponders and decoder, but I wasn't really impressed. Only new features are updates to Live RC for practice times, communication of transponder temp, and transponder voltage. They are only charging $900 to upgrade from your current decoder to the new one!! I don't see many tracks taking advantage of that offer.


----------



## Big Phil

Verti goat said:


> The clones are going to be $75 when in stock. Just placed an order for 10 today so they should be in soon. Nice thing is they are smaller, use less power, and come with a lifetime warranty. They even have the same footprint to mount on the AMB tabs. Bad thing is the company is in the UK. They have been responsive to my inquiries though, so hopefully it's a good sign of their business.
> 
> I talked to AMB about the new hybrid transponders and decoder, but I wasn't really impressed. Only new features are updates to Live RC for practice times, communication of transponder temp, and transponder voltage. They are only charging $900 to upgrade from your current decoder to the new one!! I don't see many tracks taking advantage of that offer.


We did...


----------



## Verti goat

Whoa! Let me know how that goes for you. I wonder if there are some hidden features they neglected to tell me about. Just not sure why the upgrade was necessary...


----------



## Big Phil

Verti goat said:


> Whoa! Let me know how that goes for you. I wonder if there are some hidden features they neglected to tell me about. Just not sure why the upgrade was necessary...


I was told by our old store manger you will have to do the upgrade within a few years. If you wanted the new transponders to work..I'm not sure if thats true or not though.


----------



## jep527

Vertigo is open tomm til 9. Track looks good so come on out. Still have 2 alpha motors left and a lot more stuff came in today.


----------



## tarpon140

Big Phil said:


> I was told by our old store manger you will have to do the upgrade within a few years. If you wanted the new transponders to work..I'm not sure if thats true or not though.


That's the rumor on the street.


----------



## Verti goat

Big Phil said:


> I was told by our old store manger you will have to do the upgrade within a few years. If you wanted the new transponders to work..I'm not sure if thats true or not though.


Sounds like a good marketing scheme! Remember Betamax, VHS, Laserdisc, and DVD's? Now the standard is Blu-Ray and we are rapidly approaching 3D movies! Couldn't it be argued they all do the same thing; provide a movie at home? I'm not worried about it because I don't think racers are going to want to buy new transponders for the minimal new features and i'm defiantly not interested in getting one for the track when mine works fine.

They better come out with something big before trying to make the AMBrc system obsolete. The upgrade from AMB20 to AMBrc was a good one, but I think this new one is just to generate revenue and I hope it doesn't come down to millions of obsolete transponders. When I talked to AMB, I was told all the AMBrc transponders will continue to work with the new decoder, they just won't provide the transponder voltage and temp. I was also told the new transponders will work on the older AMBrc decoder, so I say "whoopdie doo".... I just hope what the lady told me is true.


----------



## killerkustoms

Our you guys open today....how's the track?


----------



## jep527

Yes were open and track looks good.


----------



## Verti goat

Track is open today, lights will come on at dark. Should be a nice day to hang out tomorrow if you're not going to Austin. Come by to start getting ready for our upcoming club races.


----------



## kstoracing

I will try and make it out there for three tomorrow. Think you guys will have the loop on then or another mock race?


----------



## jep527

Great day to be out so come to vertigo. Open til 9. The loop should be there. We will be doing some track work tomm morning but track will be open at 11 tomm.


----------



## Verti goat

Karl, bring it on. The loop will be hot whenever somebody asks. Nice day out!


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, I will try and come out this afternoon, waiting on the wife to get home. Hopefully, Ill be on the way 'round 4.


----------



## B4Maz

Racing 2/27? I hope the rain holds out.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Racing is at the River the weekend Nick........even the vertigo guys are going LOL!


----------



## B4Maz

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Racing is at the River the weekend Nick........even the vertigo guys are going LOL!


Thanks for the info CV


----------



## fast1970

This is one great place! The owners are way cool! I have raced all over the west, and have been to alot of tracks, I am very impressed with the place..and Monkey loves to race!


































Whooo1


----------



## racin_redneck

Didnt see the snow the news guys were talking about but Me, Ken, and Zach had some fun. You guys who run the slash, watch out, Zachs new billy bad ***** lipo and monster brushless motor is a servo away from being an airplane. I did get to finish breaking in my new p5. Little bit of precip, no puddles on the track just a little tacky and slippery as hell to walk on. New features on the track are super cool. Heres a few pics of what Kens Slash had to go thru to get cleaned up


----------



## Hogster

"They call me Monkey", lol that was good intro Sunday. Nice pics. Is that around Bakersfield, CA?


----------



## fast1970

Racers Haven In Bakersfield, The Nitro PIT, Whitman AZ


----------



## cjtamu

Is Vertigo going to be open this weekend? I can't get out of S'Land till about 3:00 Saturday so no HARC race for me. But I'd like to burn a little nitro somewhere.


----------



## Hogster

yes Vertigo will be open, Derek and Jerry will be at the HARC race and I believe their wives will be running the track this weekend. I heard they may throw a big party:bounce:.


----------



## jep527

Yes we will be open. We will be at harc but the wives will be there.


----------



## jep527

Track will probally be closed tomm but shop will be open. We will have a lot of mugen parts in on Friday.


----------



## jep527

Track will be open tomm. Track is looking good after some rain that we really needed. This weekend should be good for our first club race.


----------



## troytyro

:cheers:


----------



## jep527

We are also adding a step up jump on the side of the track. Should be cool.


----------



## tarpon140

Is the track gonna be open wednesday and thursday? Been working the past month and ready to run somewhere.


----------



## jep527

Yes it will be open. Come on out.


----------



## tarpon140

Affirmative


----------



## kstoracing

i plan to club race this weekend. Will you guys have any transponders in for purchase? i doubt it huh? I plan on running my 10th scale buggy too for sure and maybe the Revo. 25 for as many classes we can handle right. 


Can't wait, i need to pick up a gallon of fuel. Thinking of going back to 25%.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

25% is the way to go man...............I've tried them all, and 25% is always more consistent with tuning vs. power vs. temperature for year round use here in our climate.


----------



## kstoracing

Good to know CV thanks. I was running 30 and i can see a slight difference but, then I am not at the level where it will matter. so I will save my 2 bucks and buy something else with that...lol.


----------



## jep527

Don't think the transponers will be here by then. Still waiting for them to come in. As many classes as you want. We do have alittle bit of fuel left.


----------



## Verti goat

Like Jerry said, we probably won't have the transponders in by this Saturday. They said it takes almost a month for shipping from the UK. We do have a few rental transponders though, so if you get there early enough you can rent one.

$10 for the day with a $65 deposit cash or credit.

$25 to race, unlimited classes

I will do my best to arrange the races to where nobody races two classes back to back as not to interfere with marshalling duties, but marshalling duties come first. If it's not possible to keep you from racing two races back to back, you will have to marshall, unless you find a replacement for you.

Look forward to seeing everyone at the race this weekend!



kstoracing said:


> i plan to club race this weekend. Will you guys have any transponders in for purchase? i doubt it huh? I plan on running my 10th scale buggy too for sure and maybe the Revo. 25 for as many classes we can handle right.
> 
> Can't wait, i need to pick up a gallon of fuel. Thinking of going back to 25%.


----------



## racin_redneck

Did yall's last order show up yet? I had ordered a few parts over the weekend with jerry. Cant wait for the race saturday. Hopefully I dont break the car too bad friday testing and tuning the stepup jump, and if I do...its only plastic, I got back up parts.


----------



## Hogster

Dont worry Red neck, if Jerry can make it with out breaking his car>>>> well you know the rest.


----------



## Hogster

Are ya'll open tonight?


----------



## kstoracing

haha, 65 deposit, if it's a PT I may just buy it from you guys...lol. You can replace on the next shipment....ha ha. 


I plan to see you guys on Saturday.


----------



## Verti goat

racin_redneck said:


> Did yall's last order show up yet? I had ordered a few parts over the weekend with jerry. Cant wait for the race saturday. Hopefully I dont break the car too bad friday testing and tuning the stepup jump, and if I do...its only plastic, I got back up parts.


Order is due in tomorrow *******. I can't wait to get that setup built. I thought it was gonna be a surprise, but it looks like you and Jerry can't keep a secret! Oh well. We were talking about some sort of prize for the step up competition. Guess we're gonna do it after the club race so nobody is out of the race after launching 30 feet in the air!

Sooo.....for those of you who haven't figured it out yet, ******* came up with the idea of building a step up for a step up (big arse air) competition. He donated the supplies and we'll be building it Friday night. After the race we're gonna see who can convert their r/c car into an r/c plane.... Should be fun.


----------



## Verti goat

Come on ROB. You've heard of www.vertigoraceway.com right? I plan on being there for a while tonight though cause' i've got some accounting work to do, but feel free to stop by. I might even turn the lights on just for you!!:rotfl:



Hogster said:


> Are ya'll open tonight?


----------



## Hogster

STEP UP!!! sounds like fun!!! I'll be sitting in the front row for this one..


----------



## racin_redneck

We (me and Jerry) tried to keep it quiet, but folks started asking what the orange pipe was for sunday and someone overheard us talking to Glenn about the front end loader. I didnt realize I was going to be as busy this week as I have been, but rest assured, I do have Friday off and me and jerry will get it done and ready. Dad has kept me running ragged this week.


----------



## jep527

Yes we should have the stepup ready. We will also have a lot of mugen parts and our transponders will be there Friday too. So everyone that wants a transponder come by Friday and pick them up. We still have 1 alpha motor left.


----------



## cjtamu

Jep, are you talking about the transponders that were ordered a few weeks back? I know Carl ordered a couple, I'll let him know they're in.


----------



## Jason Parson

Hey, I have a question.

How much does it cost to rent a transponder at Vertigo?

Video on ur website looks like a fun place to run. After I get done moving closer to houston I will come check it out

*******edit*****

I found the answer to my question one page back. How quick do the transponders usually rent out?


----------



## kstoracing

Guys, set one or two to the side for me? I will pick up Saturday or most likely Friday.


----------



## Verti goat

cjtamu said:


> Jep, are you talking about the transponders that were ordered a few weeks back? I know Carl ordered a couple, I'll let him know they're in.


Yes, these are the transponders that we ordered a few weeks ago. Please let Carl know they're in and ready for pickup.

We will have 4 transponders available after the preorders are picked up. We have 3 transponders available to rent at races.


----------



## Verti goat

Open at 11 today for practice.


----------



## jep527

Track is looking good. We will be out there tomm getting ready for the harc race. If you need tires we have a lot of them. Some come on out and get your car ready for the harc. We are also looking for a transponder that was rented out for the rc pro race and never returned. So you know who you are and we got your cc # last time we do that unless we know you pretty well.


----------



## jamminD

do u still have any alpha motors. red head. how much r they,


----------



## jep527

We are going to try and get some soon. The red head is 199 and green is 209


----------



## jamminD

do u have the green one and whats the diff


----------



## jep527

We don't have anymore engines. The red is 5 port and green is 7 port. I have the green and it has lots of power probally to much for me. I will be at the harc race if you want to see it. There should be a few more there.


----------



## Verti goat

Track will be open until rain or dark today, whichever comes first. May want to call before you haul.


----------



## Verti goat

Track should be dry enough to drive around 2. We open at 11. Call before you haul.


----------



## mofreaka

R u guys open tomm. If so what time. 
Thankz mike c


----------



## jep527

Yes we open at 11. Come on out


----------



## jep527

We got some new stuff in today. Calibers,more mugen parts,hyper 10sc 4x4 and a 4x4 slash just to name a few things. Alpha motors and pipes should be in this month sometime. Track looks good come on out before the race sat.


----------



## jep527

Track is open and looking good. Lap counter is on.


----------



## kstoracing

I am trying to come out later today, with my T3. Hopefully, it doesn't fall apart on me...lol.


----------



## jep527

Alpha engines and pipes should be in Friday. So get them before there gone. Along with some other stuff coming in on Friday.


----------



## Verti goat

ALPHA'S ARE IN


----------



## killerkustoms

Great now I gotta breakin another mill.


----------



## kstoracing

*Uh oh*

Seems like the engine market is gonna get more competetive. Technopwer, the people behinde GRP and MR Ninja engines are behinde these. When these come state side, I know what my next mill will be.

With so many brands this should be good for the market. Hopefully it will drive prices lower, while keeping quality high.


----------



## jasonwipf

killerkustoms said:


> Great now I gotta breakin another mill.


Dude go electric and you never have to brake in another mill again! or tune it.


----------



## killerkustoms

jasonwipf said:


> Dude go electric and you never have to brake in another mill again! or tune it.


OMG Jason do you kiss your kids with that mouth, go wash it out with soap and remember never to use those words again...LOL

One day I might look at the dark side but the jedi force is still strong in, me besides I enjoy going back and forth from the driver stand to the track, its good excerise.:doowapsta


----------



## jasonwipf

LOL Jedi?! Their light sabers were Electric not gas powered! But heck exercise is exercise


----------



## kstoracing

I thought the sabers were a fusion based energy. Where as if they were electric they would have needed to have a battery pack on their belts....lol.

Maybe they had a superconductor or something.

I know the pod racers were Nitro...lol.


----------



## Hogster

LOL. you guys are crazy. I should have all my parts for nitro to go in the new mugen today. I know absolutely nothing about nitro's and only enough about electrics to break them. Exercise? thats what Jerry's there for :rotfl:! He's always down there flippin his car anyway, hey Jerry while your down there can you help a brother out, thanks! kiddin Jerry,,leave my parts alone!!!

Jerry what time today are they arriving?

over


----------



## darrenwilliams

jasonwipf said:


> Dude go electric and you never have to brake in another mill again! or tune it.


As much as I hate to admit it, Jason makes a good point here. I would not miss break-ins at all. Still waiting on an indoor track with Air Conditioning and I am there.


----------



## kstoracing

I can help you out with tuning the engine and all. any other tips you need.


When they make an indoor track, i am showing up with my Nitro and a big fan. 

Along with the 44....lol. Indoor and nitro are still fun...lol.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I still miss firing up one of my finely tuned-novarossi's sometimes and hearing that clean, crisp throttle response and being able to hear/feel/see that the motor is running good and powerful.

BUT, I SUUUUURRRREEEE don't miss it when I'm cleaning/wrenching! I used to struggle to find time to clean up the car, make changes, and do misc. maintenance in between races............let alone if I wanted to practice in between races!

I now find myself looking at my shiny, clean car in the garage wondering "hmm, what can I find to do to it?" 

Not trying to lure anyone, I just happened to notice it the other day. I was board and actually couldn't find ANYTHING I needed to do to my car the other day. Normally there was ALWAYS a motor to tear down & clean or a clutch to replace or SOMETHING!


----------



## jasonwipf

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Not trying to lure anyone, I just happened to notice it the other day. I was board and actually couldn't find ANYTHING I needed to do to my car the other day. Normally there was ALWAYS a motor to tear down & clean or a clutch to replace or SOMETHING!


Yep thats what happens when you go electric. So, you spend more time instead on the drivers stand.


----------



## jep527

Everthing should be in by 3 or 4. Did you want a green or red.


----------



## jep527

Transponders should be in tomm. Just in time for the harc race. We will have 5 to rent now.


----------



## fast1970

darrenwilliams said:


> As much as I hate to admit it, Jason makes a good point here. I would not miss break-ins at all. Still waiting on an indoor track with Air Conditioning and I am there.


Do not buy it, ask about comm tuning, truing, run it, battery conditioning, all the dark secrets they aint letting loose of...Dont do it Luke...

:help:


----------



## jep527

Track will be closed Friday so we can get ready for the harc race sat. Shop will be open.


----------



## Big Phil

fast1970 said:


> Do not buy it, ask about comm tuning, truing, run it, battery conditioning, all the dark secrets they aint letting loose of...Dont do it Luke...
> 
> :help:


We don't do any of those things anymore.. Charge and run it's that simple.


----------



## kstoracing

It's never that simple....lol.


----------



## Verti goat

Track and shop closed today (4/28). Call if you need something 281-846-5002

Derick


----------



## sunkenmetal

Verti goat said:


> Track and shop closed today (4/28). Call if you need something 281-846-5002
> 
> Derick


oh noes!!!!!

I needed to replace my main chassis and rebuild diffs and shocks today anyway


----------



## jasonwipf

kstoracing said:


> It's never that simple....lol.


Thats true. We still have to make sure our pinions are threadlocked and change bearings in the motor once to twice a year. So beware people go crazy with all that electric maintenance!


----------



## sunkenmetal

jasonwipf said:


> Thats true. We still have to make sure our pinions are threadlocked and change bearings in the motor once to twice a year. So beware people go crazy with all that electric maintenance!


lol


----------



## kstoracing

jasonwipf said:


> Thats true. We still have to make sure our pinions are threadlocked and change bearings in the motor once to twice a year. So beware people go crazy with all that electric maintenance!


It's all good until your esc goes poof and shorts out or burns up your ride or house depending on how alert you are or where you are.

Then again you have a runaway and your motor may make it out alive in Nitro.

I won't give up nitro but, I will always add to the flock...lol.


----------



## jasonwipf

kstoracing said:


> It's all good until your esc goes poof and shorts out or burns up your ride or house depending on how alert you are or where you are.
> 
> Then again you have a runaway and your motor may make it out alive in Nitro.
> 
> I won't give up nitro but, I will always add to the flock...lol.


Na we dont mention those things. thats like saying dont do nitro cuz the throttle servo gives or your dog or kids might drink the nitro thinking its orange juice or catch the house on fire with fuel. Those are just user problems not the equipments fault usually.


----------



## kstoracing

Most things are usually operator error anyway....lol.

Why is it that it's always jumps to a Nitro v. Elec. thing...can't we all just.....no i will not say that phrase. I feel like it's the Democrats v. GOP v. Tea Party.


----------



## sunkenmetal

anyways........


----------



## jasonwipf

kstoracing said:


> Most things are usually operator error anyway....lol.
> 
> Why is it that it's always jumps to a Nitro v. Elec. thing...can't we all just.....no i will not say that phrase. I feel like it's the Democrats v. GOP v. Tea Party.


LOL ya there is sorta of a civil war in the republican party with republicans that dont believe in the idea of a republic (they are called "rhinos"). Dont get me wrong this is a free country you can believe in what ever you want. socialist, communist, libertarian, republican or nothing at all. Just dont lie about it. Wear the proper label when you run for office.

But Anyways.... this thread is vertigo raceway status so is the status good? I'll try and come out saturday or tuesday for practice.


----------



## Verti goat

Track and shop will be closing at 6 today. No lights tonight. Racing at River....I mean, bad weather (cough)(cough).


----------



## Verti goat

Vertigo now has a sprinkler system. It was installed yesterday and provides great watering within minutes. No more hard clay for us, back to the soft stuff!!

As always, we're closed Monday and open late on Tuesday.


----------



## sunkenmetal

mmmm sprinklers.....


----------



## slickrick

Can we run thru the sprinklers during qualifier breaks...


----------



## jasonwipf

OMG we gotta get the track Yeti to run thru the sprinklers naked!


----------



## Verti goat

jasonwipf said:


> OMG we gotta get the track Yeti to run thru the sprinklers naked!


Dear god *NOOOOO*


----------



## darrenwilliams

The Yeti will do what the Yeti wants........you can't stop him. lol I just hope I am not there.


----------



## jasonwipf

NATHAN we need you to do some of that photoshop you said you were good at. Darren email him any known pictures of the yeti so he can put up a wild west styled "Wanted" sign up at the local tracks. Be sure to list not to give him any alcohol or ganja, do not leave any animals in heat around or play wild music in his presence.


----------



## chris4728

Is the computer usually up on Tuesday's for practice? Just curious as I will coming out tomorrow night.


----------



## Verti goat

jasonwipf said:


> NATHAN we need you to do some of that photoshop you said you were good at. Darren email him any known pictures of the yeti so he can put up a wild west styled "Wanted" sign up at the local tracks. Be sure to list not to give him any alcohol or ganja, do not leave any animals in heat around or play wild music in his presence.


And avoid giving him nitro bottles that still have nitro in them....Very bad idea


----------



## Verti goat

chris4728 said:


> Is the computer usually up on Tuesday's for practice? Just curious as I will coming out tomorrow night.


The lap counter is not usually on for practice. I can normally bring it out for practice if someone requests it though. I'll have it out there for tomorrow evening. I should have it setup at 5:30.


----------



## sunkenmetal

was out at Vertigo yesterday used the sprinkler system to wet down the track.. It works sweet derrick is working to get the track 100% covered by the sprinklers.....


----------



## sunkenmetal

Out at Vertigo right now weather is great track is good where is everyone


----------



## jep527

At work being bored


----------



## sunkenmetal

jep527 said:


> At work being bored


Guess ill just have to keep talkin to myself then.


----------



## jep527

I guess I will be breaking in my new red head this weekend. We will have the lap counter out this weekend too.


----------



## sunkenmetal

jep527 said:


> I guess I will be breaking in my new red head this weekend. We will have the lap counter out this weekend too.


cool man if i get my Mugen together ill be out hopefully sunday 

And I am getting ready to be at Vertigo today lol my home away from home!


----------



## sunkenmetal

Out here again today the weather is good but I'm still talking to myself. Watching two guys drive bajas on the pee wee track lol


----------



## Verti goat

Track is closed tonight. Meet us at the River for racing. We will be open tomorrow for practice and will have the lap timer on.


----------



## sunkenmetal

Verti goat said:


> Track is closed tonight. Meet us at the River for racing. We will be open tomorrow for practice and will have the lap timer on.


i wonder if the wife will let me try out the new mugen before we have to go to the astros game.....:spineyes:


----------



## kstoracing

Thinking I may head out there around 430 or 5.


----------



## sunkenmetal

ill be out there today testing out my new buggy :goldfish:


----------



## jep527

The new layout is made. Right at 1/4 mile long. I belive it will be the biggest in texas. Might start in june or july not sure yet. We need to get some thing before we start. Pipe fence and all the other stuff that makes a track.


----------



## bigmack

Hows derrick doing?


----------



## Verti goat

bigmack said:


> Hows derrick doing?


I'm doing good, thanks for asking. Thanks to the everybody at river that helped get me off the track after my spill. Went to the Dr. today and got some xray's (not the buggy). They're supposed to look them over tomorrow and send me for an MRI to follow up the xray. Fortunately, I'm not in pain anymore. I just can't extend my leg all the way. Hopefully it's nothing major and no surgery required.


----------



## bigmack

I am praying no surgery for you Derrick.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

What happened man!?!?!


----------



## B4Maz

jep527 said:


> The new layout is made. Right at 1/4 mile long. I belive it will be the biggest in texas. Might start in june or july not sure yet. We need to get some thing before we start. Pipe fence and all the other stuff that makes a track.


This will be epic. Do you have a drawing of the layout?


----------



## B4Maz

Verti goat said:


> I'm doing good, thanks for asking. Thanks to the everybody at river that helped get me off the track after my spill. Went to the Dr. today and got some xray's (not the buggy). They're supposed to look them over tomorrow and send me for an MRI to follow up the xray. Fortunately, I'm not in pain anymore. I just can't extend my leg all the way. Hopefully it's nothing major and no surgery required.


What happened? Im glad youre getting better.


----------



## sunkenmetal

B4Maz said:


> This will be epic. Do you have a drawing of the layout?


just posted the new track layout in this thread http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=275737


----------



## Verti goat

Courtney Vaughan said:


> What happened man!?!?!


I was marshalling like a madman at River Track and slipped on one of the hard pvc pipes. Twisted my knee sideways and popped something.


----------



## kstoracing

The infamous "POP" not good. I hope you got some ice on it. I remember my Achilles going out sounded like a rubber band popping. Fun times ahead.


----------



## fast1970

So Is Derrick a Gimp or what? LOL, Hope it was just an Ice Issue, Gettin old sucks, Welcome to the world of Icy/Hot..Marshelling is the only exersise I list on my "Wellness" program anymore..They say Sex dont count? If I aint racin or breedin, I sit...Hope all is well Bro.


----------



## jasonwipf

kstoracing said:


> The infamous "POP" not good. I hope you got some ice on it. I remember my Achilles going out sounded like a rubber band popping. Fun times ahead.


OUCH! How did that happen?


----------



## sunkenmetal

so hows the knee?


----------



## kstoracing

My incident was playing basketball, went to take a step and ouch. Feels like somebody stomps or kicks you in the back of your leg.


----------



## Hogster

He didn't hurt it. He just wants Jerry to do the work to the Vertigo track for a few weeks.


----------



## jep527

Due to all the rain the track is closed today.


----------



## Verti goat

Track will be open from 10 to dark today. No lights after dark. Shop will be closed. Pay practice fee at motocross counter.


----------



## sunkenmetal

Out at vertigo talking to myself. And practicing for sundays race. The guys have been working hard on the track. There is a new jump and the track is nicely groomed.


----------



## fast1970

I may be out Saturday, If I can get my POS Buggy Ready..The River Has The Z Cars Number..It dialed it last weekend...


----------



## jep527

I got another new jump in the works. Hopefully I can get it done for the next race.


----------



## sunkenmetal

cool man :biggrin:


----------



## skillett

Thanks Rob and Derrick for letting my nephew run with you guys last night.......it cheered him up.:cheers:


----------



## wily

yall gonna race this weekend? time?


----------



## Verti goat

No racing this weekend at Vertigo. Next race is 6/12 at 5p. We are open all weekend for practice though.


----------



## Hogster

skillett said:


> Thanks Rob and Derrick for letting my nephew run with you guys last night.......it cheered him up.:cheers:


No problem. He started off slow but I saw him racing with us at the end. He picked up the pace a lot. I think he lapped Derick.


----------



## jep527

Sounds about right. Always getting laped.


----------



## kstoracing

What time you guys close today?


----------



## Verti goat

Close at 6 today.


----------



## killerkustoms

Verti goat said:


> No racing this weekend at Vertigo. Next race is 6/12 at 5p. We are open all weekend for practice though.


I'm looking to attend this one and the time is GREAT, need to make up for the last outing.


----------



## Verti goat

Track finished drying out today and will be open for practice tomorrow.


----------



## kstoracing

Looking to get that Ofna to the track tomorrow Derrick, make sure that Slash is handy.


----------



## jep527

You got it ready karl. That was quick. You got it painted?


----------



## itsnathan

kstoracing said:


> Looking to get that Ofna to the track tomorrow Derrick, make sure that Slash is handy.


OFNA?! you got rid of the losi?!


----------



## kstoracing

Ofna SC....lol.

Not painted yet. Rattle can that body is so thin, i wont waste time putting much into it. I'll buy an aftermarket and take my time with that one.


----------



## jep527

Cool I want to drive that thing and see if I like it.


----------



## jep527

We will start the ground breaking soon for our new track. We can and we will build this new and big track. I can't wait to see the new track. We are getting a bobcat soon so we can change the track often. I know everyone is waiting so hopefully soon.


----------



## Hogster

Good to hear "Track Manager"... Let me know Jerry when you need help takin breaks..lol.. you got my#


----------



## B4Maz

jep527 said:


> We will start the ground breaking soon for our new track. We can and we will build this new and big track. I can't wait to see the new track. We are getting a bobcat soon so we can change the track often. I know everyone is waiting so hopefully soon.


Is this for the 1/10 track or making the 1/8 track bigger?


----------



## jep527

Making the 1/8 bigger. 1/10 will still be able to drive it.


----------



## Verti goat

*expansion pack*

It's on like reality TV now!! Going big...


----------



## itsnathan

thats what im talking about!


----------



## kstoracing

Wow, that is not a Bobcat.....lol. someones eyes got big when they saw that bad boy. I can try and come out next weekend for some assist work. A couple hours at least.


----------



## fast1970

Verti goat said:


> It's on like reality TV now!! Going big...


WoW! Thats what I call A "Track Hoe" LOL!


----------



## kstoracing

It seems from seeing the size of it, it should be able to have it for 1:8 then section off a part for 10th scale also. Like they do some on road tracks.


----------



## fast1970

Just make a Big Quad, 1/10 can Double Double, 1/8 Can Clear, It is a bad track when 1/10 are within 5 seconds of 1/8 scale, go big, look at the entries, no one wants to race a weak track, except for the weak! One thing we did out west was lay the track out with a 1/10 scale line, it took some planning, but it worked, we just let them bypass the "Bigger" section of the loop. Food for thought. If the river had the land you have, you could get big air, and not break so many cars, and 1/10 can race there, I have raced my 1/10 at all of the local tracks, it's 2wd but they are all runable, Dont be afeeeared!


----------



## Verti goat

In the words of Notorious B.I.G. "and another one..."


----------



## Verti goat

kstoracing said:


> Wow, that is not a Bobcat.....lol. someones eyes got big when they saw that bad boy. I can try and come out next weekend for some assist work. A couple hours at least.


Thanks for the offer Karl, but we're still a ways out before we break out the shovels. Next we start leveling, packing, and laying the new foundation. The whole back of the track will be elevated for a good view from the driver stand.


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, I was discussing it with Jerry seems like you guys have a lot of work and the potential for a nationally recognized track....lol. can't wait to put the wheels down on a new layout!


----------



## sunkenmetal

sweet breaking ground....

so yea next time im at the track am i going to get shot at LOL


----------



## Hogster

Glad to see it started now rather than trying to do it in one week in a crunch. Keep glen on his toe's.


----------



## troytyro

Right on!!!


----------



## kstoracing

No way with all that they plan to do it could be done in a week, correctly. Closer to 2 or 3 weeks, done right.


----------



## kstoracing

Lol, think they were only aiming at Tundra trucks..lol


----------



## sunkenmetal

kstoracing said:


> Lol, think they were only aiming at Tundra trucks..lol


good thing i dont drive a tundra


----------



## jep527

Track is wet it might dry out if we don't get anymore rain. If you need anything from shop call phone #


----------



## Hogster

track is gonna get wet for sure. Look at the weather, big storm a comin.


----------



## sunkenmetal

Hogster said:


> track is gonna get wet for sure. Look at the weather, big storm a comin.


Looks like a nasty one it is moving fast...


----------



## jep527

Track looks good come on out and race tomm at 5 pm. Got some dirt going down for the new layout its going to be biggggggg.


----------



## jep527

Track will be open tomm. Come on by and check out how big the track will be soon.


----------



## jep527

Ok so here it is. July 18 thru the 23 we will be closed for the track redo. We will be asking for anyone that would like to help come on out those days so we can get it back up and running for the harc race the 24. New track 160 x 100.


----------



## jep527

we will be open tomm at 10 so come on out if you not racing.


----------



## upd103

I can make it out on the 18th probably, but I'll be working the 19 through 22. 

It's OK. I'm much better at tearing stuff apart anyways.


----------



## kstoracing

Looking to get some practice in tomorrow afternoon. i guess around 3 or 4.


----------



## jep527

track is leveled, no jumps no pit lane no pipes hopefully this rain will stay away so we can get this thing done. thanks to everyone that came out and helped today. we will need more help in a few days to lay down the rope and shape the jumps


----------



## JANKEII

Nice!!!


jep527 said:


> track is leveled, no jumps no pit lane no pipes hopefully this rain will stay away so we can get this thing done. thanks to everyone that came out and helped today. we will need more help in a few days to lay down the rope and shape the jumps


----------



## killerkustoms

jep527 said:


> track is leveled, no jumps no pit lane no pipes


Does that include the new edition or just the original track?

Can't wait till Saturday, the weather is looking great for the race!


----------



## kstoracing

New and old, need to be laid. New part is shaped but will still need a lil shaping.


----------



## jep527

track is open til 9 tonight. so come on out and try the layout out.


----------



## Verti goat

Track will be open for practice this Saturday, 8/7 due to the postponement of the Trucks for Troops benefit race.


----------



## jep527

got the sprinklers back up and running. just need to install the ones for the middle of the track it will be done. will start some track work soon to fill in the holes and fix the ropes. fix some jumps that need it.


----------



## Merdith

*WOW*

That's awesome. You guys get stuff done. Get er DOne....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

any word on the rescheduled trucks for troops race?


----------



## kstoracing

What I heard, It will be a normal race no longer an endurance race. However, there will be an "endurance" race where. No marshals run until you flip. Most laps win. I suggested instead of being called out, marshal your own flips, must restart on pit lane. So, in what ever time the race is 10min or 5min. Marshalling your own car then running back to the pit to restart, will be funny to see.

Swagger this weekend, then the rescheduled T4T race is scheduled for sometime next month.

I think.


----------



## Verti goat

Courtney Vaughan said:


> any word on the rescheduled trucks for troops race?


No date yet, we're still looking over the race calendar to plan the upcoming event. We're also looking into having a few more sponsors jump in with giveaways.

The new format will be a single entry format, not an enduro. Hopefully this eases the racer's minds as to wear and tear. You also don't have to worry about putting a team together. Looks like this will be in the fall when the weather is cooler too. Stay posted for details.


----------



## slickrick

kstoracing said:


> What I heard, It will be a normal race no longer an endurance race. However, there will be an "endurance" race where. No marshals run until you flip. Most laps win. I suggested instead of being called out, marshal your own flips, must restart on pit lane. So, in what ever time the race is 10min or 5min. Marshalling your own car then running back to the pit to restart, will be funny to see.
> 
> Swagger this weekend, then the rescheduled T4T race is scheduled for sometime next month.
> 
> I think.


Especially if they add addition "trip" hazards..


----------



## darrenwilliams

We have done a few marshall your own races at the river. We allowed you
1. to flip your car and leave it in the lane while you ran back to the stand.
2. to flip your car and drive it while running back to the stand (Shane wiped out ruiing over the quad while looking over his shoulder driving. funniest thing I ever saw from the drivers stand.
3. to carry your flamed out car over the wire. To do this you must pickup car and complete the lap without juming any pipes. Also very humorous to watch people run over Joe's Hobby Hill with a flamed out car in hand.

All food for thought.


----------



## tarpon140

LMAO


----------



## jasonwipf

darrenwilliams said:


> We have done a few marshall your own races at the river. We allowed you
> 1. to flip your car and leave it in the lane while you ran back to the stand.
> 2. to flip your car and drive it while running back to the stand (Shane wiped out ruiing over the quad while looking over his shoulder driving. funniest thing I ever saw from the drivers stand.
> 3. to carry your flamed out car over the wire. To do this you must pickup car and complete the lap without juming any pipes. Also very humorous to watch people run over Joe's Hobby Hill with a flamed out car in hand.
> 
> All food for thought.


#3 is my favorite.


----------



## cjtamu

jasonwipf said:


> #3 is my favorite.


Yeti race. You have to run around and around the track with your flamed out car LOL.


----------



## JANKEII

Whos got an Alpha? I need to lose weight...


jasonwipf said:


> #3 is my favorite.


----------



## jep527

sprinklers are all in no more dry track. come on out for swagger tomm start time is 5. track looks good.


----------



## kstoracing

Jerry,

What's the status for today? How long you gonna be up there?


----------



## jep527

til dark or so


----------



## jep527

vertigos new hours. mon,closed tue 10 to 9 wed closed thur closed fri 10 to 9 sat 10 to 9 sun 11 to dark starts this week


----------



## troytyro

?:work:


----------



## jep527

nobody comes on wed or thur so close


----------



## jep527

vertigo is looking for a 120 volt window unit for the race room. ours went out pm me thanks


----------



## christmas racing

I might have an A/C let you know soon . Are yall having a race this week end ?


----------



## jep527

no race but soon


----------



## jep527

track is closed today maybe all weekend


----------



## jep527

will be getting the track fixed up for next weekend for the baja race on the 26 sunday. so come on out to watch some big trucks run.


----------



## Verti goat

Big pre-harc sale tomorrow only. Sale items will be sent out by newsletter this evening. If you're not on the mailing list, you can till sign up today before the announcement goes out tonight. This will only be for 1 day, so don't miss out on unebelievable savings tomorrow only.


----------



## jep527

shop will be open at 1 tomm not at 10


----------



## jasonwipf

baja race still on for sunday?


----------



## jep527

some tna tomm so come on out and have some fun:cheers:


----------



## jep527

track work on friday so come on out and give a helping hand. the track will be awsome for harc for sure. got a few new things for it


----------



## jep527

i will being doing some track work around 2 or so. just moving alittle dirt and doing a little raking around the turns to smooth them out and fill in some holes. not to much work or hard.


----------



## jep527

ok tuesday tna will be the last time to race at vertigo before harc. will be closed oct 18 til the 23. the gates will be open at 9 on the 23 for harc. after harc we will be working on a new layout no date yet set for that. so come on out


----------



## Verti goat

Track closed all week for track prep. If you have some time to help out, we'll be having a major work day on Tuesday evening. Any help is greatly appreciated. There will be a few changes for HARC this weekend.


----------



## racin_redneck

I will be there tuesday when I get off work


----------



## jep527

we will be back out tomm around 7pm for more track work.


----------



## jep527

track is ready for harc and will be closed friday. gates open at 9 track open at 10 to 230. thanks to ******* for coming out to help with the track work.


----------



## TheTmizz

what fuel does Vertigo sale? I cant find mine.....


----------



## jep527

as of now we have no fuel.


----------



## fast1970

Please let us know how it goes with the lawsuit! BS a Neihbor shuttin down the whole place>>>Menopause is a few years..RC,, For life.


----------



## Labrat99

TNA this week?


----------



## Verti goat

No races this week.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Derrick/Jerry, 

Please can one of you scan/post that flyer you were handing out?


----------



## Verti goat

November race schedule has been posted online at www.vertigoraceway.com


----------



## Verti goat

Closed Halloween


----------



## monsterslash

Will the track be open still and power got my buggy going want to come out for some track time


----------



## jep527

track is closed rained out no tna tonite


----------



## jep527

will be working on the track tomm to get it ready for sat


----------



## tebone626

are you guys going to be doing any practicing later in the day? just wondering, incase i can get out there and help, and maybe practice alittle.


----------



## jep527

yeah the track was still holding water when i left tonite but by tomm afternoon with alittle work it willbe fine. the jumps need to be worked i will be there around 10am tomm


----------



## tebone626

k, i wont be there till around 2 or so, and i will help you guys out. hopefully we can get all the water off.


----------



## jep527

i got some tricks that work pretty well. if all else fails put alittle sand down that always works


----------



## jep527

could use some help if anyone wants to come help move some sand


----------



## jep527

track and shop are closed


----------



## jep527

with all the rain and not enough time to get all the water off the track there will be no tna on tuesday. we are working on a few track layouts track will be closing soon for a new track


----------



## jep527

here are a couple we are looking at jumps are not final and the table top on the straight will not be there for sure.


----------



## JANKEII

SEXY!!!


jep527 said:


> here are a couple we are looking at jumps are not final and the table top on the straight will not be there for sure.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

JANKEII said:


> SEXY!!!


+1 looks good


----------



## Graydog328

Looks awesome, love the elevation changes!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

If I may offer up a suggestion.......

Think about making the elevation get higher as you get further to the back of the track. If you are looking out at the track from the driver's stand, the further you look out on the track, the elevations could get higher. The reason I say this is because your car really disappears behind some of the big jumps in the front sections of the track. It's the reason why EVERYONE on the stand has to stand on a step stool LOL.

Just my $.02


----------



## darrenwilliams

+1


----------



## jasonwipf

Like the CAD on that! @ Courtney; I agree but the drain off or whole slope of the land goes back towards the ditch in back and they sorta can't go higher in back without risking alot of flooding.

I like the first one on top. Perhaps instead you can get around some of the drain/line of sight issues by having the sides high and slope inward to center then back thru that corridor you made in the rear right area. Actually there are 2 drain points 11 and 1:30, so it should be ok.

On that lane that is next to the straight; What about instead of the gradual turn left allowing it to go all the way to the end (gobbling up wasted space there too) and focus that streach on being BIG air section like the river. 

I do like the washboard on top of a table top concept, its different. I once saw another unique use of a washboard in Illinois long time ago. Where by there was a step down (12-18in) at the last 10-15 feet of the straight that had a tad of a lip on it. Right after the step down was washboard and as long as you were fast down the straight you would fly off the step down and clear all the washboard and had to hit the brakes for the turn, but if you were shy or coy in any way you would fall in the washboard at high speeds and you were F**ked! I know a few would find that as a parts killer but I sorta like those unique characteristics that force you go the fast or fly far concept or meet impending doom or massive time scrubs. 

Looks good guys, can't wait for the final version.


----------



## tebone626

some of us have to stand on stools all the time. mainly talking about me and the kids. LOL


----------



## kstoracing

Don't worry I think everyone stands on something now. It still doesn't help me...lol. Once night falls it takes some time for me to adjust.


----------



## mmorrow

looks good. either one would be awesome and challenging


----------



## tebone626

you guys going to be open for practice tomm


----------



## jep527

no but friday we will be the track is in pretty bad shape from all the rain


----------



## kstoracing

It rained? LOL


----------



## Cassidy S.

*awesome layouts*

I like the way ya'll are putting elevation in the back, will help make the track a little more deceiving.
It would be awesome to put a rhythm section in the middle of the track, like a step on step off to a triple then a double at the end just to make it really challenging.O and a step down off of one of the elevations in the back like the ski jump in Austin

Here are some vid's that may be helpful :smile:

Fear Farm RC




The Nitro Pit




Thunder Alley Raceway





____________________________
Mugen is the best


----------



## Verti goat

The best help anybody can provide for the rebuild is a helping hand. Feel free to bring your ideas with you and you can have hand in designing something just the way you want it. Keep posted for the work days, we plan on moving on this after Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cassidy S.

Verti goat said:


> The best help anybody can provide for the rebuild is a helping hand. Feel free to bring your ideas with you and you can have hand in designing something just the way you want it. Keep posted for the work days, we plan on moving on this after Thanksgiving.


sounds great!


----------



## jep527

that fear farm is cool. like derick said we will need alot of help when we do the remodel. most of the work will be laying down the rope and getting the jumps just right. were going to take our time with this layout to get it right drainage sprinkler system and hopefully getting a new light pole in the back


----------



## JANKEII

you said pole


jep527 said:


> that fear farm is cool. like derick said we will need alot of help when we do the remodel. most of the work will be laying down the rope and getting the jumps just right. were going to take our time with this layout to get it right drainage sprinkler system and hopefully getting a new light pole in the back


----------



## killerkustoms

Verti goat said:


> The best help anybody can provide for the rebuild is a helping hand.


I don't think Cassidy can help there, considering he has a bum hand now...couldn't resist Cassidy, BTW how is is?


----------



## nik77356

killerkustoms said:


> I don't think Cassidy can help there, considering he has a bum hand now...couldn't resist Cassidy, BTW how is is?


I'd like to know too. How's your finger Cassidy?


----------



## Cassidy S.

It is doing good i got three stitches put in it and doc. said I will still be able to work on my car and drive it so i should be able to help out if all goes well! :biggrin:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

What happened to your digit Cassidy?


----------



## kstoracing

Man, I didn't think RC could give ya arthritis in ya finger. Lol.


----------



## Cassidy S.

Courtney Vaughan said:


> What happened to your digit Cassidy?


it got ate up by an outdrive.

by the way any body see half a finger laying arround on the track. LOL.


----------



## killerkustoms

I was standing next to Cassidy when it happend and in his defense.....sorry Cassidy can't think of one:headknock:headknock:work::work:


----------



## kstoracing

Most people use a more practical way to cut their fingernails.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

chit man! sorry about your luck!


----------



## Cassidy S.

killerkustoms said:


> I was standing next to Cassidy when it happend and in his defense.....sorry Cassidy can't think of one:headknock:headknock:work::work:


I've got one, WFO!


----------



## jasonwipf

Cassidy S. said:


> It is doing good i got three stitches put in it and doc. said I will still be able to work on my car and drive it so i should be able to help out if all goes well! :biggrin:


What a trooper. Hope it heals well man.


----------



## JANKEII

Sorry about your finger Cassidy. I think a piece of your finger came up on the driver stand when I hit the throttle.


----------



## jep527

ok i will be at the track on sat to take the rope and pipe up to get it ready for the tear down. around 12 to 2 if anyone wants to help pm me and let me know if you can make it as long as the rain stays away if not sat then sunday.


----------



## jep527

looks like we will be pulling rope up on sunday not sat.


----------



## troytyro

What time you getting there Jerry?
I will be there


----------



## jep527

around 12 sunday


----------



## jep527

:workk all the rope is pulled up and were ready for track to be leveled. thanks to rusty and troy for coming out to help.


----------



## jep527

heres one that we will probally go with


----------



## B4Maz

Nice layout. What program did you use?


----------



## jep527

google sketchup


----------



## jasonwipf

Yes very cool. I see alot of challenging areas that will make it fun. I am glad to see that step down in back, I was about to pm or call you to suggest something like that. At its current proportions most cars will just fly off and clear them all. if we make the steps wider we can create a situation where you either have to really really gun it to clear them and risk hitting the last one on your rear end and crashing but be fast, or you go down half throttle and your car will skip down each of the steps like a flat stone on glassy water.

I love that part were you can take 2 different lines on the left side of the track. I am assuming the 4 jumps after are going to be quad-able if you take the far back line and the slower trenched line will mean you have to double double; this "seems" like it will make the back line/quad much much faster. What about reversing it and making the trench in the back? I know its just conjecture till we actually build it but that's my 2Cents. I think its going to be one of the coolest/unique tracks we have seen in a long time. Good job Vertigo!


----------



## Labrat99

I like it too, looks like a fun & challenging layout. I really like the split lane part a lot. That will be fun if it works out that taking the short line forces you to double-double but if you take the outside line you can quad the jump.

The only area for improvement that I see is after you drop down in the back right corner the course is flat all the way around to the step-up in the back left corner. Whoops maybe or rhythm section in there somewhere?

Anyway, great job on the layout guys. Can't wait to actually run it! :dance::dance:


----------



## jep527

ok we have a bobcat set up for the weekend. so anyone that want to come help come on out. hopefully we will have the track done by sunday


----------



## kstoracing

Cool I'll see if u can make it out one day.


----------



## Verti goat

Almost the weekend! Time for a new layout...


----------



## jasonwipf

Ya labs right that part after the drop off on the right is sorta flat and weirdly shaped. I'm sure when they actually build it that that part will be modified a tad. We'll see ;P


----------



## jep527

some pics from this morning been moving more dirt just got home.


----------



## jasonwipf

dude its perfect. lets race!


----------



## jep527

a few from this morn


----------



## troytyro

Tune time!


----------



## jasonwipf

I'll be there today.


----------



## jep527

Got most of it done today almost ready. Thanks to *******,rob,rusty,darren,rylander,jason,troy,brian,grayson,lance,karl and to ever if forgot thanks for helping out. Don't have a date on when we will have it done.


----------



## troytyro

Vertigo great job guys!!! had some fun out there building a track that we can run on, i think a played more than working! This is a track that can be changed without any major work, they really have plenty of room for what ever new challenges you want.


----------



## jasonwipf

This new design almost makes the track look larger. There are lots of technical, jumps and still alot of fast spots. Good combo. Can't wait for the first race so we can really see how things are, maybe even tweak and add a few things. Fast laps were 35-37. I think this track will be 45-50sec.


----------



## jep527

after the rain last night track looked good. going out friday for a few hours to get some of the ropes in place and nailed down. track will have plenty of room for add ons after we get it up and running again.


----------



## jep527

*2011 Texas State Series* 
Texas State Series dates have been posted under the race schedule. This year we had to scale back to 3 rounds and the finals. It will be the best 2 out of 3 rounds.

Rain out will work just like last year and drop to the next date and the finals will move to Oct. 22nd and 23rd.

Look forward to seeing all at the races.

Classes for 2011:
4wd Short Course - Xtreme Hobbies
Sportsman Arena truck
Open Arena Truck - Victory RC
1.8 Electric Buggy - Avid RC
1.8 Sportsman Buggy - Hobbytown USA - Austin TX
1.8 Open Buggy - RC Headquarters
Arena Truck is 1.8 scale as well.

Dates:
Round 1 - March 5th - Gulfcoastraceway - Porter Texas
Round 2 - May 7th - Starcar Raceway - Corpus Christi Texas
Round 3 - July 9th - Mikes Hobby Shop - Carrollton Texas
Finals - Oct. 8th and 9th - Vertigo Raceway - Alvin Texas (new)

Rain date - Oct 22nd and 23rd if needed


----------



## tebone626

that is awesome. congrats to you guys


----------



## kstoracing

That'll put a smile on Glenn's face. Generators anyone...lol


----------



## jep527

got the price on the mbx6e today find us tomm for price and we will be taking pre-orders


----------



## jep527

*New Product Release!*
12/10/10

*E0070 - MBX6E M-Spec Buggy Kit*

*Product information:*

Mugen Seiki Racing is proud to introduce the New 1/8 scale MBX6E M-Spec factory built Electric buggy. The MBX6E is based off our championship winning MBX6 buggy platform but sold in our M-Spec version which is built to Mugen's specifications. All the differential and shock oils, shock springs, ride height, camber and caster adjustments are straight from the Mugen race team. The world of 1/8 Electric buggy racing just got much easier with the MBX6E M-Spec!

*MBX6E Features:*


3 Differential Shaft Drive 4WD
New design A70-75 (T6) Alum. 3mm Chassis (5mm longer than the Nitro buggy)
15mm Threaded Front/Rear Shocks
5mm Front Alum Shock Tower (E0549)
5mm Rear Alum. Shock Tower (E0550)
2 pc Universal motor mount
New Design Front Mount Receive/Servo Radio Tray/Box
Molded Low Center of Gravity Battery Tray (Adjustable Battery Position) which accepts 2 R.O.A.R. approved 1/10 scale size 7.4V LiPo Battery Packs.
Special ESC Tray
Special Spur Gear Cover
Special Design Body with Low Cab
Front Mounting Position Transponder Mount
Longer Plastic Rear Chassis Brace
15mm Threaded Front/Rear Shocks
Pre-Glued Brake Pads
Front/Center/Rear Universal Drive Shafts
Self Locking Wheel Nuts
Rear Suspension Mud/Dirt Guards
Black Wing (E1012)
*Technical Data:*


Width: 309mm
Wheel Base: 315mm ~ 320mm
Gear Ratio: 11.98:1
Weight: NA

*M-Spec Features:*


Pre-Assembled Differentials and Shocks with factory Mugen differential and shock oils
Differentials Oils:

Front - 5000 wt Oil (B0322)
Center - 10,000 wt Oil (B0317)
Rear - 2000 wt Oil (B0334)

Shocks and Springs:

Front - 400 wt Oil (B0316)
9.75 Very Soft Spring (E0560)
Rear - 400 wt Oil (B0316)
10.75 Very Soft Spring (E0563)


Pre-cut Body
Pre-set Camber, Caster, Ride Height, Front Tow In/Out and Rear Tow in all to Mugen Race Team settings.

*Not Included:*


Electronic Speed Control
Electric Motor
Battery
Radio Gear
Tires and Wheels

A tentative release date is the end of January 2011. We are taking back orders now. If there is any questions about the MBX6E Buggy or any other Mugen Seiki Racing product please contact our sales teams at your earliest convenience.

Best regards,

Mugen Seiki Racing


----------



## Verti goat

Website has been updated and now includes a full calendar in the top menu. The calendar has all of the upcoming race dates for the first half of the year. It also includes all of the other major races in Houston and RC Pro State Series races.

www.vertigoraceway.com


----------



## jep527

got the track done and ready to run and see how everything works out. so first race will give us a good ideal to what we need to add or fix before the 1st harc race


----------



## JANKEII

Nice


jep527 said:


> got the track done and ready to run and see how everything works out. so first race will give us a good ideal to what we need to add or fix before the 1st harc race


----------



## Verti goat

Some new changes made to our practice schedule.

Practice is now open daily during motocross hours. You must check in with the motocross side during open practice throughout the week. The hobby shop will only be open on the weekends and for races.  Practice will remain $10 for the day.

You can find an updated calendar on our website at www.vertigoraceway.com that lists practice days and race days for most of the year already. Get out your calendars to pencil in those race dates early...


----------



## jasonwipf

Cool


----------



## monsterslash

will the power be on for practice


----------



## JANKEII

What are the time for practice days. Motorcross hours?


Verti goat said:


> Some new changes made to our practice schedule.
> 
> Practice is now open daily during motocross hours. You must check in with the motocross side during open practice throughout the week. The hobby shop will only be open on the weekends and for races. Practice will remain $10 for the day.
> 
> You can find an updated calendar on our website at www.vertigoraceway.com that lists practice days and race days for most of the year already. Get out your calendars to pencil in those race dates early...


----------



## Merdith

*any pics of the new layout?*

that would be cool...


----------



## TheTmizz

any pics of the completed track anywhere?


----------



## Verti goat

TheTmizz said:


> any pics of the completed track anywhere?


5 minute drive and you can see it in person...Not like you live far. LOL


----------



## TheTmizz

hey hey hey!! lol
its more like 15-20.

maybe i will stop by Sunday to check it out but i cant make it early enough to race.


----------



## jep527

mugen mbx6e on sale now til end of jan for 440.00 and will go up to 510.00 when sale is over. preorder now


----------



## jep527

:bounce:was told today by mugen the e should be here in the middle of jan. testing on the setup was run with a 1900 and 1700 tekin. rear drive shaft is a litlle longer should be sweet hofefully get it for the new harc season


----------



## marcusch

Track Open on Christmas Eve?


----------



## cjtamu

Xmas eve? How about the day after Xmas? That's when everyone will want to test their new toys ha ha ha.


----------



## Verti goat

Yes, the track will be open for practice the day before and after Christmas. The shop will not be open though, so be sure to pack all your necessities!


----------



## jep527

with to the track today with my son and he was driving pretty good. he will racing this harc season with my mbx6 so jasons son and mine can battle it out lol


----------



## skillett

Heading out to the track and see if my son will get interested


----------



## skillett

Spoke with Glen last night Track will be open Tueday thru Thursday 
9:00 am until 9:00pm and lights will get turned on............
He's open all weekend including Christmas day for the kiddos to play with there new toys ...............:dance::dance::dance::dance:


Call the motortrack line and he will post track condition if weather
is questionable.................


----------



## jep527

finally going to get some rain that will help smooth out the track and break up the chuncks going to go out next thrusday and get the track ready for swagger my son was ripping up the track today and was driving better than derick lol might have to put him in expert


----------



## jep527

Merry Christmas


----------



## darrenwilliams

Thanks Jerry. That might just be the best present I got.


----------



## jasonwipf

are those the new turn marshals you talked about?


----------



## JANKEII

Hope my cars stalls on the track with those marshalls.


----------



## racin_redneck

now thats the type of features i wanna see on a track, nice curves, and well shaped "mounds"


----------



## jasonwipf

I hear they marshal in your pits too. I don't race gas atm but I was told they can polish your connecting rod.


----------



## cjtamu

Nice jerry. Don't know if we're going to make it. I fired Todd's new RC8T up yesterday to get it broken in and ready to go, and the freaking tank is cracked! Not at the seam, but at the top of the tank. I scored an Xray tank from Ron last night until the replacement comes in from AE, but doubt I'll have it broken in in time to make it to Vertigo.


----------



## tebone626

will the track be ready to run on sunday? or did you guys get to much rain?


----------



## jep527

not sure i will let yall know


----------



## tebone626

how is the track looking for tomm


----------



## jep527

ok today me and derick closed the shop down. so no more hobby shop. we are working on trying to keep the racing going depends on glen. track is open for practice call glen for details. we hope glen will work with us to keep the racing going. so swagger rd 1 is still on for this weekend. will know more this week from glen. if you have any ? give me a call at 8326684725 thanks jerry


----------



## mmorrow

What?


----------



## tebone626

that sucks, keep us posted. hate to hear it guys.


----------



## hotrodchevy_77

tebone626 said:


> that sucks, keep us posted. hate to hear it guys.


+1


----------



## JANKEII

GRRRR:hairout::hairout::hairout:


----------



## fast1970

I dont practice..I race...wzz up???


----------



## jasonwipf

Lets contact glen and tell him how much we would appreciate if the keeps the r/c going!


----------



## tarpon140

Based on his post in the classified section, looks like he plans to


----------



## wily

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=319212

Coppied from this link:

*Ultimate RC Track in Alvin* 
Ultimate RC Track previously known as Vertigo RC is now open 7 days a week.
Monday- 9am-dark
Tuesday 9am-9:30pm
Wednesday 9am-9:30pm
Thursday 9am-9:30pm
Friday 9am-dark
Saturday 9am-dark
Sunday 9am-dark

Our hours are the same as the motocross track!
If you show up during the week and the gate is closed call the number on the gate (Glens cell phone(409)682-8011) and we will let you in to the facility.

If you have any questions or would like info about the weather please call 409-316-2000.

Also be looking out for 2 new tracks under development.

Thanks!
Ultimate RC


----------



## tebone626

i sent them a message, to try and find out about racing. hopefully i will get a response.


----------



## Verti goat

Alright, let me try to explain this again.

Vertigo Raceway is closed. That means the shop no longer exists.

The track is still open and may be going by the new name of Ultimate RC. All scheduled races are still planned as of date. Jerry and I are working arrangements to continue running the races.

As far as the details for us closing the shop, let's just say it wasn't working out. We had a fun run and appreciate the ones who helped keep us open by supporting the track and shop. We couldn't have made it that long without you guys. Everyone else, be sure to support your local hobby shop to keep them around.

Let me make this point really clear - as of now, all races are still on.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thanks for the update Derrick. Let us know what you guys decide on.


----------



## tebone626

thanks Derrick. sorry to hear about the shop closing. hope the track still works out for you guys.


----------



## jep527

ok swagger is on along with all of the other races this year. we will see yall this sat to get some racing on.


----------



## killerkustoms

Well I'm still gonna wear my Vertigo shirt no matter what they call the track!


----------



## jep527

me and derick will still be running the races and thats it. and yes still vertigo to me no matter what its called


----------



## jep527

we will be cash only now no more cc


----------



## weshyper10sc

Cool Cool beacuse someone told me hey I went to Ultimate Rc yesterday and I was What where this new track at? lol Well thank's for the info though.


----------

